# Florida East Coast Railway Strike - 1964



## KauaiJohn (Oct 7, 2015)

I grew up in the North Miami and North Miami Beach area and remember the FEC strike very well. We used to fish for mullet from the tressell over the Uleta River by Greynolds Park. One night the bridge was blown up. It was right before Easter and the cars were loaded with peeps and other Easter candy - there was candy everywhere. One of the cars that went in the river was loaded with beer. We often snagged beer instead of mullet. It was too shook up to drink but was great for spraying each other and unsuspecting onlookers with it.


----------



## Chucktin (Oct 10, 2015)

There were other consequences as well.

I was in a Phototography classes and was nearly arrested for taking pictures of an FEC bridge over a local river. And they weren't kidding.

FEC must have an "in" in Tallahassee (legacy of Ed Ball?) as they seem to get just what they want in Florida.


----------

